# a dose of craziness for the day



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGqiTZrRm_4&feature=related]YouTube - Prophecy in the News Update 11/2/09 Part 1[/ame]

-----Added 11/13/2009 at 07:48:26 EST-----

in case you are bored, here is part two.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xfYX9DRh4o&feature=related]YouTube - Prophecy in the News Update 11-2-09 Part 2[/ame]

I asked a minister once, "what are they crazies going to do on Jan. 1, 2013 when God doesn't come back?" He responded, "oh don't worry about it. They are already working on a new theory that puts the rapture farther out." 

Well I guess he was right.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 13, 2009)

Does he play checkers with Harold Camping?


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 13, 2009)

GMAB!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 13, 2009)

silly.


----------

